# Web-footed kitty



## catsrcoolest (Nov 9, 2008)

hello everyone im new here. I was just wondering if anybody ever seen a web-footed kitten. a little kitten just came out of the woods the other day and upon watching it strech its toes we noticed its front feet are webed down to the lsat joint in its toes. just wondering what you all might think of this. also i looked around the web but found nothing except something about a wild cat in africa with webed feet. any help or imput would be helpful.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, my kitties all have webbing between their toes. It doesn't go all the way out to where their claws are, but it is a good portion of the length of the toe. I think, perhaps, what you are seeing is normal?


----------



## catsrcoolest (Nov 9, 2008)

her webbing goes almost to her claws. i have never seen this before. i have had several cats in my life, but this is different. my other cat has a little webbing but not like this one.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I think all kitties have that webbing, and there's some genetic variation in the amount of webbing. rcat
Arianwen has a lot of webbing between her toes.


----------



## catsrcoolest (Nov 9, 2008)

if this is so common why cant i find anything online about it?


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

It could be the kitties with more paw webbing are in the aquatic division of the Kitty Invasion Force. rcat


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I found this on line, keep on reading down the posts, there is one about webbed feet.
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index ... 058AABRFcU


----------

